# pearl oysters = μαργαριτοφόρο στρείδι | Pinctada = Μελεαγρίνη



## ilena (Jul 10, 2010)

Ψάχνω ελληνικά ονόματα για τα παρακάτω:

Persian Gulf pearl oyster, _Pinctada radiata_
Black-lip oyster, _Pinctada margaritifera_
White-lip oyster or gold-lip oyster,_ Pinctada maxima_
Akoya pearl oyster or Akoya pearl oyster, _Pinctada fucata _(also called _P. imbricata_)
Shark Bay pearl oyster _Pinctada albina_


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2010)

Black-lip oyster, _Pinctada margaritifera_ = Μελεαγρίνη η μαργαριτοφόρα
Persian Gulf pearl oyster, _Pinctada radiata_ = Μελεαγρίνη η ακτινωτή
White-lip oyster or gold-lip oyster,_ Pinctada maxima_ = Μελεαγρίνη η μέγιστη
Akoya pearl oyster, _Pinctada fucata _(also called _P. imbricata_) = Μελεαγρίνη η αυλακωτή (για το _fucata_ δεν ξέρω με ποια σημασία το βάφτισαν). Είναι το στρείδι που δίνει το γιαπωνέζικο μαργαριτάρι, το ακόγια
Shark Bay pearl oyster, _Pinctada albina_ = Μελεαγρίνη η λευκή

Σημασία και ετυμολογία (μελεαγρίς είναι η γαλοπούλα, _pintade_ στα γαλλικά):

*MÉLÉAGRINE*, subst. fém. _CONCHYLIOL. _Mollusque lamellibranche de la Mer Rouge et de l’Océan Indien communément appelé _huître perlière. Assez répandues dans la région indopacifique entre 10 et 20 m de profondeur, les Méléagrines (...) sont accompagnées d’une riche faune_ (_Zool., _t. 4, 1974, p. 1249 [Encyclop. de la Pléiade]).
*Étymol. et Hist.* 1845 (D’ORBIGNY, _Dict. d’hist. nat.,_ t. 6, p. 704, _s.v. huître_). Empr. au lat. sc._ meleagrina_ (1819 LAMARCK, _Hist. nat. des animaux sans vertèbres,_ t. 6, p. 150: *pintadine* [_meleagrina_]), formé par Lamarck sur le gr. μελεαγρίς «oiseau de Méléagre, pintade» (de Μελεαγρίς, nom d’un personnage dont les sœurs avaient été métamorphosées en pintades, selon la myth.) comme il avait créé _pintadine_ sur _pintade_ pour la dénomination fr. de cette espèce.

*PINTADE
Étymol. et Hist.*
*1. *1637 zool. _pintarde _(ALEXIS DE SAINT-LÔ, _Relation du Voyage du Cap-Verd, _p.110 ds ARV., p.411); 1643 _poule pintade _(JANNEQUIN, _Voyage de Lybie au royaume de Senega, _pp.166-167, _ibid._); 1669 _pintade _(VILLAUD DE BELLEFOND, _Relation des costes d’Afrique, appelées Guinée, _p.107, _ibid._); *2. *1918 fig. (MARNOLD, _loc. cit._). Empr. au port._ pintada, _terme de zool., proprement «[oiseau] peint», dér. de _pintar _«peindre», du lat. pop. _*pinctare_, var. de _*pictare _«_id._», lui-même issu du lat. class. _pictus, _part. passé de _pingere, _v. _peindre.
_
Le mollusque par excellence qui distille la perle, c'est l'huître perlière, la méléagrina-Margaritifera la précieuse pintadine. — (Jules Verne, _Vingt mille lieues sous les mers_)​


----------



## ilena (Jul 25, 2010)

Genus: Margaritifera margaritifera 


• Margaritifera margaritifera margaritifera 
• Margaritifera margaritifera parvula 
• Margaritifera margaritifera durrovensis


??


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2010)

Όπως σου είχα γράψει σ' ένα προηγούμενο νήμα, σημασία έχει πού τα χρησιμοποιείς και πώς. Ιδιαίτερα όταν φτάνεις σε ονομασίες υποείδους, όλοι αρκούνται στη λατινικούρα. Κανένας δεν θα πει στον φίλο του «Βρήκα μια μαργαριτοφόρα μαργαριτοφόρα μαργαριτοφόρα, τέτοια ομορφιά δεν θα την πιστέψεις».

Πάντως ο Πάπυρος μεταγράφει σε _Μαργαριτίφερα_. Κάποιος βαριόταν εκείνη την ημέρα. Το αγγλικό (_Freshwater pearl mussel_) το λένε απλώς «μαργαριτοφόρο όστρακο του γλυκού νερού». Τώρα, αν επιμένεις σε μεταφράσεις:

Genus: Margaritifera margaritifera = Μαργαριτοφόρα η κοινή

• Margaritifera margaritifera margaritifera = Μαργαριτοφόρα η κοινή η κοινή (νομίζω)
• Margaritifera margaritifera parvula = Μαργαριτοφόρα η κοινή η μικκύλος (δηλ. η μικρούτσικη)
• Margaritifera margaritifera durrovensis = Μαργαριτοφόρα η κοινή του Ντάροου

Δεν θα έχω, ωστόσο, σιγουριά αν δεν τα δει και κάποιος που να τα 'χει σπουδάσει αυτά ή θα πρέπει να βυθιστώ σε κιτάπια — αλλά όχι σύντομα.


----------



## ilena (Jul 28, 2010)

conchiolin?


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2010)

Καλησπέρα.
Το γκουγκλ δεν δαγκώνει, είναι φίλος του μεταφραστή, όταν χρησιμοποιείται σωστά.

conchiolin στο γκουγκλ και στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια, κογχυολίνη στο γκουγκλ. 
Συνολικός χρόνος αναζήτησης: 30 δευτερόλεπτα.

Τα συμπεράσματα, δικά σου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά το Google δίνει και *_κογχιολίνη_ και είναι εύκολο να κάνεις λάθος. 

Θυμίζω ότι conch = 1. οστρακόδερμο, ιδ. ο στρόμβος (που αξίζει νήμα). 2. κοχύλι (κόγχη, κόγχυς).


----------



## ilena (Jul 31, 2010)

Pteria Penguin ?


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2010)

ilena said:


> Pteria Penguin ?



Φτιαχτή λέξη. Γράφει:
The word "pteria" means wing in Greek. These shells have a winglike extension of the hinge margin, set off from the disk of the shell by a sinus or bend.
Σαχλαμάρες. Τα _πτέρια_ είναι πληθυντικός, τα φτεράκια. Ενικό θηλυκό _πτερία_ δεν έχουμε. Τώρα την αποκτήσαμε. 

Ο πιγκουίνος, έτσι άκλιτος, είναι μια σκέτη παραφωνία. Βατικανό, δώστε ένα ονοματάκι, κατά προτίμηση κλινόμενο, στο πουλί. Τι να κάνουμε εδώ με το _Pygoscelis papua_;

Πτερία (ο) πιγκουίνος. Που δίνει τα μαργαριτάρια μαμπέ.

(Οι βιολόγοι δεν τολμούν να πατήσουν εδώ μέσα. Θα αφήσουν τα κόκαλά τους.)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2010)

Καλημέρα,
παρακολουθώ αυτό το νήμα καμιά δυο μέρες τώρα, και θα ήθελα να πάρω την πρωτοβουλία και να αντιγράψω εδώ ένα απόσπασμα από το FAQ του φόρουμ:
*A little thanks goes a long way.*
Thank all those who help you and do not hold any grudges against people who do not seem willing to share their expertise. When you have asked a translation question, you do not have to reveal which answer has helped you most. Moderators will complete the thread title as they deem fit. All those who have been helped on this forum are invited to help other users by responding to their questions when they know the answer.​
Αποχωρώ διακριτικά.


----------



## ilena (Aug 1, 2010)

Nickel +




!!


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Να απολογηθώ για τα αγενή μου _ποστ_ πρώτα, είχα πληροφορήσει τον Νίκελ από πριν ότι δεν ήξερα πώς να γράψω ελληνικά γιατί είχα αλλάξει _κομπιούτερ_ και γι' αυτό μοιάζουν λίγο παράξενα.. 
.. that is composed of a complex protein called conchiolin. This fibrous matting is then given some strength and rigidity by layers of prismatic calcium carbonate that are bonded with conchiolin.The third and final layer, the nacre, which comprises minute overlapping platelets of aragonite, is then deposited on the whole outer surface of the mantle. 

nacre, μάργαρο
mantle, μανδύας
aragonite, αραγωνίτης 

Θα το εκτιμούσα αν με βοηθούσε κάποιος με τη μετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2010)

Έχουμε εδώ πολλά και διάφορα προβλήματα, διαδικαστικά πρώτα απ' όλα. Ίσως δεν υπάρχει στους κανόνες, αλλά ένας από τους λόγους ύπαρξης του φόρουμ είναι η αλληλοβοήθεια στο επίπεδο ορολογίας και ανταλλαγής ιδεών για την απόδοση στρυφνών εκφράσεων ή συντάξεων. Δεν καταπιανόμαστε με τη μετάφραση ολόκληρων προτάσεων. Ακόμα και αν υπάρχει η όμορφη διάσταση τού να βοηθήσεις έναν μαθητή, δυστυχώς αυτοί που μαθαίνουν μετάφραση είναι πολλοί και δεν πρόκειται να μάθουν από ετοιμοσερβιρισμένα. Θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κάποιες φορές εξαίρεση και να σχολιάσουμε μια ολόκληρη πρόταση την οποία έχει ήδη μεταφράσει κάποιος και ζητά τη γνώμη μας για την προσέγγισή του, αλλά γενικά τα αποφεύγουμε αυτά. Ακόμα και η συζήτηση πολλών όρων μέσα στο ίδιο νήμα δεν είναι καλή ιδέα γιατί δυσκολεύει μετά τις αναζητήσεις.

Για πρώτη και τελευταία φορά θα μεταφράσω τις δύο προτάσεις σου και θα κάνω ακόμα μία εξαίρεση στο μέλλον, αν μεταφράσεις εσύ κάποια πρόταση και ζητήσεις τα σχόλιά μας. Δεν θέλουμε ωστόσο να δοθεί η εντύπωση ότι έχουμε χρόνο για τόση βοήθεια. Γιατί δεν είναι οι δύο προτάσεις ενός ατόμου. Είναι η εικόνα που δίνουμε και η ενθάρρυνση να ζητήσουν το ίδιο εκατό άτομα.

Στο μεταφραστικό τώρα: Δύο παθητικές συντάξεις, μου έβγαινε καλύτερα να τις κάνω ενεργητικές — και τις έκανα. Κράτησα το «αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενους», είναι ακριβέστερο εδώ από σκέτο «επικαλυπτόμενους». Και θα προτιμούσα «αραγονίτη» αν ζούσαμε σε ένα σύμπαν που θα είχε αποκλείσει εντελώς τη γραφή _Αραγωνία_ και έγραφαν όλοι _Αραγονία_.

This fibrous matting is then given some strength and rigidity by layers of prismatic calcium carbonate that are bonded with conchiolin.The third and final layer, the nacre, which comprises minute overlapping platelets of aragonite, is then deposited on the whole outer surface of the mantle. 

Στη συνέχεια, στρώσεις πρισματικού ανθρακικού ασβεστίου που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους με κογχυολίνη προσδίδουν δύναμη και ακαμψία σε αυτό το ινώδες στρώμα. Έπειτα, σε ολόκληρη την εξωτερική επιφάνεια του μανδύα γίνεται απόθεση του τρίτου και τελευταίου στρώματος, του μαργάρου, το οποίο αποτελείται από μικροσκοπικούς αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενους κρυστάλλους αραγωνίτη.


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Όμως, αν έγραφα σκέτα "This fibrous matting  και comprises minute overlapping platelets, που σε αυτά είχα το κυρίως πρόβλημα ούτε οι ίδιοι θα μπορούσατε να δώσετε τη σωστή απόδοση και γι' αυτό έγραψα ολόκληρο το κομμάτι. Άμα πάλι παίρναμε τη κάθε λέξη ξεχωριστά, τότε πάλι δεν θα έβγαζα τίποτα γιατί ξέρω τι σημαίνει η κάθε λέξη ξεχωριστά. 

Δέχομαι ότι έπρεπε να είχα βάλει τη δική μου υποθετική απόδοση πρώτα, σωστά. 

Το πρισματικό ανθρακικό ασβέστιο βρίσκεται στα στρείδια. Και τα στρείδια είναι το θέμα αυτό.

Ξέρω ότι με το να δίνεις έτοιμα πράγματα στον άλλον, δεν τον βοηθάς αλλά του κάνεις κακό. Στο κομμάτι αυτό δεν νομίζω να έβγαζα νόημα αλλιώς παρά να έβαζα όλη την πρόταση μαζί και να μάθαινα πως δουλεύει η έκφραση. Δεν θεωρώ ότι με την απόδοση που έκανες δεν έμαθα τίποτα. 

Ίσως πάλι έτσι που το έγραψα και έβαλα τις γραμμές να ήταν εριστικό και έπρεπε να τις βάλω μόνο στα μπλε που γράφω εδώ και να ζητήσω μόνο γι' αυτά τη μετάφραση. Δεν ξέρω. Ναι, καταλαβαίνω ότι δε γίνεται να ζητούνται αυτά. Λάθος μου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2010)

Δεν σ' τα είπα για να ξαναζήσουμε τον Κάφκα, αλλά για να μαθαίνεις εσύ τα χούγια μας κι εμείς τους προβληματισμούς σου. Στην περίπτωση που περιγράφεις, μια προσέγγιση είναι να δώσεις ολόκληρο το αγγλικό κομμάτι, αυτό είναι απαραίτητο, και να επισημάνεις τα σημεία που σε δυσκολεύουν. Η απομόνωση ορολογίας, ιδίως όταν γίνεται σε χωριστά νήματα, βοηθά τους επόμενους που θα πέσουν πάνω σε ίδιους ή παρόμοιους όρους. Παράδειγμα:

Έχω το παρακάτω κείμενο για μαργαριτάρια:
This fibrous matting is then given some strength and rigidity by layers of prismatic calcium carbonate that are bonded with conchiolin. The third and final layer, the nacre, which comprises minute overlapping platelets of aragonite, is then deposited on the whole outer surface of the mantle. 

Πώς είναι καλό να αποδώσω το _fibrous matting_, το οποίο αναφέρεται ... [δεν έχεις πει σε τι αναφέρεται]. Έχω σκεφτεί «μπλα1», «μπλα2», αλλά κανένα δεν με καλύπτει απολύτως. Καμιά ιδέα;

Έχω πρόβλημα και με τα _minute overlapping platelets_, αλλά θα ανοίξω νέο νήμα.​


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ! Ξέρω τώρα, ε τα ορθογραφικά είναι ανάγκη να τα βάζετε με κόκκινο ; Καλύτερα το ίδιο χρώμα.


----------



## ilena (Aug 5, 2010)

Tuamotu atolls θα γίνει Ατόλες του Τουαμότου;


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

ilena said:


> Tuamotu atolls θα γίνει Ατόλες του Τουαμότου;



Ναι, ή οι *Ατόλες του αρχιπελάγους Τουαμότου*.


----------



## ilena (Aug 5, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------

